# Galveston Fishing Piers



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Are there any fishing piers on the beach front that are open now...
I was going to take a lady Surf Fishing on Friday but it looks like the
surf is going to be very rough....Second choice is a Pier??? Any info
would be helpful....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Take her to seawolf!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Piers*

iwana...
I had not considered Sea Wolf Park...She had seen some of my pictures of 
bigger fish....Not really sure that we'd have a "decent chance" at a Whopper 
there...
I guess there are not Galveston Guys on the board any more...With fresh info
about the Flagship, 61st, or Gulf Coast pier(s)....
Maybe I'll just take her to SLP....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

only Pier is at Sea wolf. one in San Leon not worth it. SLP does not have a pier any more.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Jackie,

I saw the forecast for the weekend and the surf is going to be blown out. You might be able to scratch out some BU's over at Seawolf....we yakked fish Wednesday over at the barricades and my total for the morning is 2 bullsharks (60" and 72" on mullet head), 5 BU's (avg 37" on crab) and 2 bullreds (avg 38" on mullet)...

Good luck if you go...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

x2 on what rod dawg said fish for Big Uglies near Seawolf Park... they are there! Make sure you use crab best luck or crawfish if no crab can be found.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

yup. no more piers. big uglies at seawolf. use crab.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys....I haven't fished for Big Uglies in many years...If they are still around
That might be just the Ticket....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

the uglies still running at sea wolf? those are always fun to catch.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

no beachfront pier's yet. they are working on the 61st pier, when the weather(seas) let them. seawolf is open.


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

They are making good progress on the 61st pier. Gulf Cost Pier is still washed out with no plans for the future that I can see and I go by it every day. Not sure what they are waiting on, possibly insurance settlement or the state.

Y'all need to know that there is an Ironman Triathalon going on on the Island this weekend, Swimming is from Moody Gardens to the Paddlewheeler, the Seawall West out 3005 to the Bluewater Highway and Stewart Rd from 83rd St are all going to either be blocked off or a mess to get through. With this front it's probably best to stay home this weekend anyway.
Just some info is all.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Galveston Beachfront Report*

We didn't get away until early afternoon...And due to conditions we
decided to put some 2 peice rods in the car and try to fish right off the
seawall, at the one of the stairs. We got there about 3pm and the sea
wall parking was all blocked...That is except for all the way at the west
end of the seawall...We parked and set up....I had some custom rod 
holders that attached to stair railing....
REPORT:
The surf was rough as expected,
there was a little hint of green in the color...
The clairity was 6" at best.
The wind was 15 to 20 mph from the South
Tide was high and beginning to come in...
Current was not a significant...
Bait was cut, frozen mullet heads

We were able to cast the baits just beyond the breakers the shallow 
side of the 2nd gut...We sat there and shot the breeze for the next
couple of hours...Checking baits once...Finding there were a few crabs
out there chewing on the baits...The lady said "I really like this kind of
fishing" in spite of catching nothing....It was getting a little bit chilly so
we picked up about 5:30 or so...Having had a great first time taking her
fishing...

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

My wife couldn't stand to fish until i started surf fishing. Just relaxing on the beach with some beer and actualy fishing at the same time appeals to the lady folk. Good report none the less.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Me and my wife surf fiish alot too. She loves it. She likes most fishing but she loves the surf. We have a little deal now. She has caught plenty of fish by now and I have told her she does not get all the fish now when the clicker goes off. The first one to the rod gets it when it goes off. Well last trip I though she was asleep in the sun tanning chair. All oiled up. Well the clicker starts off ream slow, then it explodes and she is off her stomach and in full sprint in about 1.2 seconds. I tried to grab her to slow her down, ( yeah I was cheating a bit) and she slipped out of my hands and I stumbled over cooler and was chewing on sand. She had the rod bowed up laughing Hur Hur HUR!!!


----------

